# Gaming/Audio Recording Headphones?



## Oimanoi

Hey there, I have currently decided to buy a new headset, for gaming and lets plays etc. My price range is around $50-$120, cutting down my budget due to work reasons etc.

I have my eyes on one at the moment for the price of $69, but am unsure with the durability. The 'Plantronics GameCom 777 Headset'. Apparently it is great for a lot of things. But, I have heard a lot of complaints on its durability. After around a few months to a year, it breaks through some thin cheap plastic they have made certain areas with.

All of this, slightly frightened me and pushed me to look further into other brands etc. Another headset that caught my eye for $59 is the 'Turtle Beach ear Force Z2 Headphones'. It is said they are good, but the audio apparently isn't as good, and slightly staticy you might say. To be honest, I wouldn't know which of these are better though. They both are said to break quickly after bought but still are both great deals apparently.

I understand how yes, they are cheap, and obviously the cheaper it is, it is probably out of date and not as good as others.

Other things that I am ok with, is a headset and mic combo. With a clip on mic of some sort. I have heard some of them can be horrible with background noise etc. And that would be terrible, as I need crystal clear voice as I record myself doing walkthoughs in games and such. Any brands of specific models would be great.

So yeah, what I really want to know is, are there any other better brands or better all round headsets/headset+clip-on-mic combo out there around that price range? This is my first time here and the first thread I've made on this forum, so if this is incorrect or something is wrong, or there is already a thread specifically made for this, please let me know.

By the way guys, I am currently in Brisbane, Australia. So if you know of any good shops for gaming/recording headphones, I would be grateful if you were to tell me know where one is or the names of some.

Cheers.


----------



## PhotonCrasher

The alien ware tactx headset, I find is really good, bought it recently and had no probes so far.


----------



## DCIScouts

I've got this headset, and it's awesome.  Plus, it's wireless and you get a free month to play of Star Trek Online right now.  And it's on sale from $160 down to $106 right now...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104399


----------



## Hsv_Man

I've got a Creative fata1ity Pro gaming headset and the quality of the headset is amazing they may cost a bit but the quality of the components are top notch. the Mic is clip in so you can take it out when you are not using it and the Microphone is that good it is like you are there talking to them while they are sitting right next to you all in all a great headset.


----------

